# "ACS-RPL"Application - To be allocated status



## ssuhaan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello All

I am new to this forum..but when searched looked quite helpful to hang in this.

I have submitted my ACS -RPL application for skill assesment it was received by them on 27th november , I received the ACk mail on 9th Dec and since then its status is "To be allocated" I am really vervous with this..

COuld you pl let me know if any other member is facing or in past faced the same situation..

thanks in advance

Sumit


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

"to be allocated" is the first stage in the submission process.

The sequence of events is:

To be allocated
In process
With assessor
Case finalised

All should take around 6-8 weeks from submission to case finalised.

Dolly


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

Dolly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> "to be allocated" is the first stage in the submission process.
> 
> ...


Hi ssuhaan,

I submit my RPL application on December 5th, and it just changed status to 'in process' this past couple of days. I hope yours has too. 

A quick question for Dolly. Do you know how often it ususally takes to reach the 'with assessor' stage now it is In Process?

Cheers,

Mat


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Mat,

Welcome to the forum.

For us, it took about 3 weeks from 'in process' to 'with assessor'. Once it gets to the assessor it's a matter of days until you'll hear the result.

Good Luck

Dolly


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

Dolly said:


> Hi Mat,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dolly... i'm way too excited.... I check the ACS site several times a day. Fingers, toes, arms and legs crossed that all goes well  

I've already started on the VISA application, so hopefully can get that submitted as soon as I get approval from ACS.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I did exactly the same thing.....checked the status practically every waking hour!

Good that you're getting the main application prepared.......

Let us know how the RPL results go.

Dolly


----------



## ssuhaan (Dec 8, 2008)

HI

My status is too"in Process" since 12th Jan..lets see how long it takes..

Ssuhaan


----------



## pigupta (Dec 7, 2009)

Guys on the same context but I believe mine is quite disapponting.
My RPL application recieved on 13-oct-09 with the status to be allocated.
In 2 weeks time i.e. 27-oct-09 it turned to 'in process' and it felt so good seeing 'in process' in 2 weeks time. But till today i.e. after 2 months ...december going on.. and still it is 'in process'. Not yet with assessor... i m worried caz as it takes 12 weeks time in total and it is already 8 weeks and not with assessor..
i dropped a mail too but didnt get any response. 
guys suggest me wat to do. caz 4 weeks to go and still not assigned to assessor.. i m very much worried...
help me out...


----------



## ELH (Oct 21, 2009)

we were "in process" for 5-6 weeks, the registered post number appeared only a couple of days after saying with assessor

good luck


----------

